# requesing help. widgets wont install on droid x running liquid gingerbread



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Wigets will not install on my droid x running. Liquid gingerbread. Have tried a number of things like uninstalling & reinstalling the launcher & appwigetpicker & the app"s that i needed the wigets from none of these has worked. Can someone help me. Thank you


----------

